

Spooning by bitbucket - eogas
https://bitbucket.org/spooning/

======
djacobs
As someone who pairs 90% of my working time, I can't help but smile at the
Bitbucket Flickr gallery:

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/tags/bitbucketspooning/>

------
klausa
Narrator guy is great at being terrible actor.

------
zoowar
April Fools Day is becoming a 3 day holiday this year.

~~~
_delirium
From early morning UTC+23 to late night UTC-23, I suppose.

------
tiernano
Simple! Fork, Spoon, Knife! how did they keep a straight face?

~~~
troymc
I wonder if they have a chopsticks version. Actually, never mind: that's pair
piano-playing.

~~~
le_isms
And what do you mean by that?

~~~
troymc
It's a two-part joke:

1) The video talks about forking code, pair-programming with spooning, and
knifing (pull requests): fork, spoon, and knife. I just wondered if they have
a chopsticks version, for people who prefer using chopsticks.

2) Then I realized there is already a context that involves pairing and
chopsticks: Chopsticks is a common piano duet. Of course, it doesn't _have_ to
be played by two people...

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q_0N79afqU>

(The video begins with the version you typically hear kids playing, but then,
well, you have to watch!)

------
seanmcq
This was pretty painful to watch as a gay technologist.

~~~
SeoxyS
I don't quite get how you could see this as anything other than a harmless
april's fool prank. This is not homophobia, it's just comedy. Lighten up[1].

[1]: Yes, I read that article on sexism the other week… call me insensitive,
but I think lighten up is a perfectly valid answer in this case.

~~~
georgeorwell
> This is not homophobia, it's just comedy.

Stop it! You guys are killing me!

------
JohnnyContra
As a one-armed programmer, I think I'm srsly offended by this.

------
mmastrac
It would be nice to have these labelled as April 1st posts.

~~~
hemancuso
Andy Baio used to catalog embarrassingly lame April 1st pranks in a post
titled "Internet Jackass Day". I've always been a bit disappointed the name
didn't catch on.

------
aeurielesn
Anyone else noticed the "distribited" typo?

~~~
jtreminio
"bitbucket". It's intentional.

------
siggi
Dingle, Barry

------
buremba
They don't even press the keyboard. :/

------
hgimenez
I really did not enjoy that.

------
asabil
This is seriously creepy

~~~
LeafStorm
I'd say it's less "creepy" than "awkward." Which is exactly why it's humorous.

------
odilontalk
ROFL !

------
guard-of-terra
Eww.

